

IPads will be made in Brazil - cmoscoso
http://www.9to5mac.com/61081/brazilian-science-and-technology-minister-ipads-will-be-made-in-brazil/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+9To5Mac-MacAllDay+%289+to+5+Mac+-+Apple+Intelligence%29

======
bioinformatics
And they sill cost an arm and a leg there. And even though they will probably
use identical manufacturing technologies as they use other places, I don't
know if the quality will be the same. Had many Brazilian products, assembled
and completely manufactured there and they were very poor quality.

~~~
cmoscoso
_And they sill cost an arm and a leg there._

Let's see.

 _Had many Brazilian products, assembled and completely manufactured there and
they were very poor quality._

I must confess have that same perception of products assembled in china, but
still apple did well, right? ;)

~~~
bioinformatics
The thing about quality is that China made investments on that regard, not
only the companies, but the government with infrastructure and other things.

The price won't change to what you see today, it never changed and probably
never will. Cars manufactured and assembled in Brazil still cost more than
similar assembled abroad.

